
Uruguay is now generating 95% of its electricity from renewable energy - joeyespo
http://qz.com/566773/uruguay-is-now-generating-95-of-its-electricity-from-renewable-energy/
======
DrScump
also, on Guardian UK:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10669272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10669272)

